# Acupuncture only before and after ET - is it worth it?



## cosmicgirl

Hoping someone might be able to offer some advice opinions for me....


I've just had a failed cycle, EC seemed to go OK (got 10 eggs) 6 fertalised and 5 went to blasto - 1 was transferred back in and 1 was good enough to be frozen.  The crinone held off AF for 16 dpo so progesterone seems to be absorbed OK so we're left thinking it must be implantation problems.


We're wondering if acupuncture might help, we can't afford to do acupuncture for weeks on end during our next treatment but I thought maybe a session just before ET, just afterwards and middle of the 2ww might be beneficial?


Has anyone with implantation problems successfully got a BFP after using acupuncture?  And does anyone know if just 3 sessions of acupuncture would be enough or would I need to do a much longer programme?


----------



## karenanna

Hi Cosmicgirl

I have had acupuncture during this successful cycle - I believe from talking to other ladies that it can be beneficial to have just a few sessions.

I think the minimum recommendation is usually - 1/2 treatments whilst stimming (to get to know you and your particular issue), one pre-transfer and one post-transfer. I was advised not to have one in the 2ww as my acupuncturist didn't want to interfere with things that were taking place.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Dorris

Hi Cosmic girl,

I just wanted to say that I am having acupuncture for my IVF cycle and I would say that even a couple of sessions would, if nothing else, make you feel really relaxed. I dont think it could be a bad thing and relaxing during all this is hard.

Good luck

George


----------



## king11

Hi Again,


I had acupuncture on my last two attempts it did'nt really have much effect, I doubt with your age its implantation problems they say the embyro would not have been developing properly even top grade blasts can arrest, its the luck of the draw my husband has really low sperm mot issues to the point we had a suspended cycle already this year, we both went on a major health project taking Royal Jelly and Q10 juicing every day etc.


I thought the same thing as our last two attempts failed - the only other option is assisted hatching you may have to push for it, I didnt have this this time as embryo's were good and soft but the embryologists should let you know about the shell if you get to blast.


I hope this helps, its different for everyone some say its helped personally it did'nt for me.


xx


----------



## MrsMock

I asked my Consultant about having acupuncture and she said it doesn't make any difference (her opinion of course) she did say that sometimes if you are needle phobic going through the trauma of having it can have the reverse effect you require.  She also said have it if it realxes you as being relaxed is good during treatment.  I had acupuncture for my Endo symptoms and she told me I wasn't ovulating as my temperatures were all over the place, but the digital ovulation kits said I was ovulationg along with other signs such as pain during ovulation etc.  Everyone is different and what works for one may not work for another but I think the key is being relaxed (easier saifd than done).

Good luck xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison

Hi all

Hope you dont mind me posting!

I had accupunture on my 1st IVF cycle which failed, i only managed to have 1 session during stimming then one prior and post transfer and i hated it as i found the needles painful and didnt make or help me relax at all!

But its what you feel is right for you     

Good luck!
x x x


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi, I'm just having my first round of IVF, but I'm doing acupuncture too from a fertility specialist one, she helped me a lot get my cycle back in order after an ectopic, she knows her way around all the different fertility treatments and has given me lots of tips on what to ask/ ask for at my clinic. She's Zita West trained which I think is the thing to look for. I can't say yet if it's done any good (ec Oct 5th) but I do know I'm responding to the drugs well (touch wood!) and am not having the side effects everyone seems to be struggling with. Anyway, whatever you choose, good luck     I hope it goes well for you


----------



## charlie&amp;addison

Autumn Jade- Good luck with your EC/ET and hope it all goes well for you   Will you let us know how you get on? 

Lots of love
Caroline
x x x


----------

